# Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?



## Cayman XT (25. September 2010)

*Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut CB werden wir auch mit AMD's kommenden Chipsätzen für Bulldozer (und Bobcat?!) weiterhin keine Unterstützung für natives USB 3.0 bekommen.

"...dass es auch bei AMD im Jahr 2011 noch keinen nativen USB-3.0-Support gibt.  Damit gehen AMD und Intel letztendlich Hand in Hand, wenn es um die native Nicht-Unterstützung von USB 3.0 geht."

Dass sich dadurch bei der kommenden 900'er Chipsatzreihe kaum noch etwas ändern wird gegenüber den aktuellen Chipsätzen (Desktop) macht CB mit einem Direktvergleich klar:

"...Die Liste der Features der kommenden AMD-Chipsätze 990FX, 990X und  970 und der dazu passenden Southbridges SB950 und SB920 liest sich  deshalb wie ein aktualisierter Aufguss der aktuellen, bereits sehr gut ausgestatteten 800-Serie.  Das High-End-Derivat 990FX wird wie der 890FX maximal vier  PCI-Express-Slots für Grafikkarten anbieten, für die jeweils acht Lanes  zur Verfügung stehen. Werden nur zwei Beschleuniger verbaut, arbeiten  beide mit vollen 16 Lanes des aktuellen PCI-Express-2.0-Standards. Sechs  PCIe-x1-Slots und ein x4-Ableger runden das Paket ab – ebenfalls  identisch zum 890FX.
  Die kleinen Ableger 990X und 970 bieten nur noch einen vollwertigen  PCIe-Slot für Grafikkarten, der beim 990X immerhin noch in zwei x8-Slots  gesplittet werden kann. Die Unterstützung aus der Northbridge für einen  x4-Slot entfällt bei beiden Modellen, der 990X bietet in jedem Fall  aber noch sechs PCIe-x1-Schnittstellen. Die restlichen Funktionen muss  die Southbridge ermöglichen.
  Die besagten SB950 und SB920 ermöglichen ihrerseits noch einmal vier  PCIe-x1-Slots (zwei bei der SB920), bieten weiterhin native  PCI-Unterstützung und maximal 14 USB-2.0-Anschlüsse. SATA 6 Gbit/s wird  über sechs Ports angeboten, RAID-Unterstützung gibt es ebenfalls, wobei  es RAID 5 nur mit der SB950 gibt."

Die neuen Chipsätze sollen im 2. Q. 2011 präsentiert werden...

Neue AMD-Chipsätze für ?Bulldozer? ohne USB 3.0 - 25.09.2010 - ComputerBase

P.S.: Ich hoffe, dass ich das Zitat so stehenlassen kann ...

'XT


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

War ja zu erwarten, was die Chipsätze leisten können.
Fängt AMD jetzt auch schon an die Chipsätze umzulabeln?


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

das klingt ja eher wie ein Rückschritt, gerade bei den PCIe Lanes, nur mehr 2 bei der SB920, eine davon braucht schon der USB3 Controller. Von einem Chipsatz mit GPU liest man auch nichts, sprich man ist da offenbar auf den Llano mit K10 CPU angewiesen.

edit: von PCIe 3.0 auch keine Spur

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

Sieht auch eher danach aus, dass es die 9xx Chipsätze nicht mehr mit Onboardgrafik geben wird, wenn man also ein Onboardbrett haben will, muss man was anderes kaufen.

Wo da der Fortschritt ist, entzieht sich mir vollkommen, der sockel ist Geschichte, eher er richtig ankommt, denn AM4 kommt sicher schon 2012.



XE85 schrieb:


> edit: von PCIe 3.0 auch keine Spur


 
Weils unnötig ist oder gibts schon Grafikkarten mit PCIe 3.0 Standard?


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weils unnötig ist oder gibts schon Grafikkarten mit PCIe 3.0 Standard?



nein, allerdings ging das in der Vergangeheit immer sehr schnell, kurz nach implementierung von PCIe 2.0 waren auch entsprechenden Karten verfügbar.

Wenn jetzt im Sommer 2011 die Chipsätze am Markt verfügbar sind, könnten die HD7xxx die eventuell im Herbst 2011 kommen oder der Nachfolger der GTX4xx schon PCIe 3.0 haben.

auserdem ist PCIe ja abwärtskompatibel

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

Ist halt eine Kostenfrage, ich denke mal, dass PCIe 3 mit dem nächsten Sockel kommen wird, ebenso wie nativ USB 3.


----------



## GaAm3r (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

Mit dem nächsten Sockel , dann wieder mit dem nächsten.
So ist das immer


----------



## LordMirdalan (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

Da braucht man ja nicht auf nen neuen Chipsatz warten, bringt ja gar nix Neues.


----------



## Lee (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

Mir missfällt lediglich, dass dort kein IGP Chipsatz gelistet wird. Klar, man könnte eine Fusion CPU nehmen, aber was ist mit denen, die viel CPU Leistung brauchen, aber keine GPU Leistung? Dann ist man entweder gezwungen eine schwächere Fusion CPU zu nehmen oder eine dedizierte Grafikkarte zu verbauen.

Wobei das hier natürlich noch keine finalen Daten sein müssen. Kann durchaus sein, dass AMD noch mit einem IGP Chipsatz nachkommt. Eigentlich müsste es doch auch kein allzugroßer technischer Aufwand sein unabhängig vom verwendeten Chipsatz eine schwache GPU auf dem Board zu verbauen, die dann die Funktion einer IGP erfüllt?


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

Es sollte grundsätzlich ja auch kein Problem sein einen aktuellen 8xxG Chipsatz mit dem Sockel AM3+ zu kombinieren, es sei den AMD untersagt das, was natürlich sein kann da man ja die Eigenen Fusion Produkte verkaufen möchte.

mfg


----------



## killuah (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

Noch ein Grund, beim nächsten mal kein AMD zu kaufen. Der einzige Grund, doch AMD zu kaufen, wäre die Leistung - aber da muss man noch abwarten. Hatte ja eigentlich gehofft, nen Bulldozer auf ein AM3 Brett zu schnallen, und wenn man jetzt schon erkennen kann, wie kurzlebig AM3+ wird und dann nichtmal wichtige features wie USB3.0 mitbringt, macht es keinen Sinn. Dann lieber auf ein Intel Brett mit USB3.0 warten, wird ja bestimmt wieder Hersteller geben, dies doch machen.


----------



## GTA 3 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

NOch ein Grund keinen Amd zukaufen ? Was willste denn dann kaufen ? Ein Intel hat genau das gleiche Problem. Vllt wird das was bei den neuen VIA Cpus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

Derzeit begeistert kein Hersteller wirklich, man muss halt das Beste daraus machen.
(und warten, was in 2-3 Jahren rauskommt )


----------



## totovo (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

Schade!

Ich dachte AMD macht hier ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung und bietet USB 3.0 nativ an!

2 Jahre nach dem ersten Erscheinen von USB 3.0 eigentlich Pflicht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

Ist bei Intel ja nicht anders. Da wird man wohl auf die nächste Generation warten müssen.


----------



## killuah (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> NOch ein Grund keinen Amd zukaufen ? Was willste denn dann kaufen ? Ein Intel hat genau das gleiche Problem. Vllt wird das was bei den neuen VIA Cpus.



Naja eben, AMD macht sich selbst alle Vorteile zunichte. 

Erst das mit AM3+ und der frühen AM4 ankündigung und jetzt keine USB3.0 Unterstützung bzw keine native.

Am Ende gehts wieder nur drum, wer mehr Leistung und Zukunftssicherheit fürs Geld bietet. Momentan hab ich da eher bei Intel ein gutes Gefühl.


----------



## totovo (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

Ja und? Sind Intel und AMD eine Firma?

Muss AMD nur weil Intel das noch nicht hat auch kein USB 3 unterstüzen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

Offensichtlich scheint es schwieriger zu sein USB 3 nativ einzubauen als geplant. Schließlich muss man genügend Lanes haben.
Da der 9xx Chipsatz aber ein umgelabelter 8xx Chipsatz ist, war klar, dass der kein USB 3 nativ hat.


----------



## riedochs (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

Da bleibt nur zu hoffen das die Mainboardhersteller vernünftige USB3 Chips auf die Boards packen.


----------



## Skysnake (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*



killuah schrieb:


> Noch ein Grund, beim nächsten mal kein AMD zu kaufen. Der einzige Grund, doch AMD zu kaufen, wäre die Leistung - aber da muss man noch abwarten. Hatte ja eigentlich gehofft, nen Bulldozer auf ein AM3 Brett zu schnallen, und wenn man jetzt schon erkennen kann, wie kurzlebig AM3+ wird und dann nichtmal wichtige features wie USB3.0 mitbringt, macht es keinen Sinn. Dann lieber auf ein Intel Brett mit USB3.0 warten, wird ja bestimmt wieder Hersteller geben, dies doch machen.



Intel wird auch kein USB3 nativ unterstützen. Haben sie ja selbst schon definitiv gesagt. Frühestens mit dem Ivy Nachfolger, wobei da dann auch light-peak auch dann kommen könnte.

Du meintest noch was bezüglich ner AM4 Angündikung. Das ist mir völlig entgangen. Hast du da nen Link von und bist du dir sicher das dies von AMD kam? Kann kaum glauben das mir sowas entgangen sein soll 

@Riedochs: Gibt doch bereits jetzt sehr gute Chips für USB3, und die werden ja jetzt auch noch billiger. Gab da vor kurzem ne Meldung hier auf der HP dazu.

Seh eigentlich auch nicht so das krasse Problem daran, das es nicht nativ unterstützt wird. Ok 2 Ports sind nicht grad viel, sollten aber ausreichen, da ja noch genug USB2 Ports da sind und diese für die meisten Sachen ja ausreichen. Auch von der Performance her seh ich keinen Nachtiel von nem Zusatzchip. Der bringt ja meines Wissens nach die volle Leistung. Ok, etwas mehr Stromverbrauch als bei ner integrierten Lösung, aber das fällt net wirklich ins Gewicht find ich, bei den 1-2 Watt da.

Das einzigste was sich noch ändern muss und mich wirklich stört ist das durchschleifen für Frontanschlüsse---- :würg:

Die sollten wirklich interne Anschlüsse rausbringen, dann gibts eigentlich meiner Meinung nach keinen Bedarf mehr an ner integrierten Lösung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Da bleibt nur zu hoffen das die Mainboardhersteller vernünftige USB3 Chips auf die Boards packen.


 
Das ist das eine Probleme, das andere betrifft die Controller in den externen Gehäusen für Festplatten.


----------



## killuah (26. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Intel wird auch kein USB3 nativ unterstützen. Haben sie ja selbst schon definitiv gesagt. Frühestens mit dem Ivy Nachfolger, wobei da dann auch light-peak auch dann kommen könnte.
> 
> Du meintest noch was bezüglich ner AM4 Angündikung. Das ist mir völlig entgangen. Hast du da nen Link von und bist du dir sicher das dies von AMD kam? Kann kaum glauben das mir sowas entgangen sein soll
> 
> ...



Hab ja auch geschrieben, dass es bestimmt wieder Hersteller gibt, die doch USB3 drauf packen. Siehe aktuelle AM3 Boards (zb ASROCK 890GX)


----------



## Superwip (26. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*



> Es sollte grundsätzlich ja auch kein Problem sein einen aktuellen 8xxG Chipsatz mit dem Sockel AM3+ zu kombinieren



Ich denke, AM3+ wird nicht eingeführt, weil der Sockel nicht Bulldozerkompatibel ist (mechanisch bleibt der Sockel ja praktisch gleich, auch die Pinbelegung dürfte sich kaum verändern) sondern weil der Chipsatz nicht kompatibel ist...


----------



## riedochs (26. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist das eine Probleme, das andere betrifft die Controller in den externen Gehäusen für Festplatten.



USB 3 ist für mich noch kein Thema. Zu Hause nutze ich wenn möglich (e)SATA und große Datenmengen muss ich nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## Mr.Korky (26. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

naja usb3.o nativ juckt mich nett 
und pcix3.o wär schön gewesen 
2 lanes mehr ist ok da kann mann auf nen 990fx board wenigstens 1x 4.o lanes im slott erwarten sogar 2x wie beim 890fxa ud7
und mal mit nem raidcontroller oder ssdkarte benutzen

vieleicht nutzen die ja mal in der 9xx serie der nb den intigrierten glan controller und damit haben die ja 1 lane mehr .
schade das der am3 net bully kompatiebel ist
aber für mehr speicherdurchsatz ist es ja auch ok mit nem neuen sockel
hoffe die bringen noch nen schnelleren am3/am2+ prozz raus ala 985 und 1200t 
sonst bin ich gearscht mit nem neuen 890fx brett


----------



## XE85 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich denke, AM3+ wird nicht eingeführt, weil der Sockel nicht Bulldozerkompatibel ist (mechanisch bleibt der Sockel ja praktisch gleich, auch die Pinbelegung dürfte sich kaum verändern) sondern weil der Chipsatz nicht kompatibel ist...



glaub ich nicht, denn dann wären AM3 CPUs wohl nicht AM3+ komaptibel wenn man die Verbindung zum Chipsatz ändert. Es liegt fast sicher an den VRM Spezifikationen für den BD der die kompatibilität verhindert.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (26. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*



Mr.Korky schrieb:


> naja usb3.o nativ juckt mich nett
> und pcix3.o wär schön gewesen
> 2 lanes mehr ist ok da kann mann auf nen 990fx board wenigstens 1x 4.o lanes im slott erwarten sogar 2x wie beim 890fxa ud7
> und mal mit nem raidcontroller oder ssdkarte benutzen
> ...



Nen 1100T kommt schonmal bald


----------



## Autokiller677 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

Ich würde mal sagen, Epic Fail.
Da hatten sie die Chance Intel mal was vorraus zu haben und haben es wieder vergeigt. Ich mein, die Maiboard hersteller packen fast alle einen Zusatzchip mit drauf, also kanns ja weder technisch zu kompliziert sein noch extreme Kosten verursachen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

Ich kapier ehrlichgesagt nicht, warum das in der Foren so breitgetreten wird.
Schließlich ist zumindest bei AMD überhaupt kein natives USB3.0 nötig, um USB3.0 nutzen zu können.

Die Bandbreite für den USB3.0 Zusatzchip ist bei AMD im Gegensatz zu Intel wenigstens nicht bei hoher Auslastung der Bandbreite eingeschränkt.
Eher hätte Intel mit ihren 1156 Brettern auf nativ USB3.0 umrüsten sollen.
Warum man dies nicht direkt in den Chipsatz integriert, hat diverse Gründe.
Einer davon ist der Stromverbrauch.
Der Aufschrei wegen USB3.0 war ja bei Bobcat auch schon ziemlich groß, obwohl bei solch kleinen GEräten ja eher kaum sonderlich wichtig ist.


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*



> hoffe die bringen noch nen schnelleren am3/am2+ prozz raus ala 985 und 1200t



Das sagt jemand mit nem auf 3,9ghz übertakteten Phenom.
Ich denke nicht, dass ein 4x4ghz phenom 2 aufschlagen wird.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*



XE85 schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht, denn dann wären AM3 CPUs wohl nicht AM3+ komaptibel wenn man die Verbindung zum Chipsatz ändert. Es liegt fast sicher an den VRM Spezifikationen für den BD der die kompatibilität verhindert.
> 
> mfg


 
Irgendwas in diese Richtung wird das sicher sein. Mal gucken, wann AMD damit rausrückt, wieso es einen neuen Sockel bedarf.


----------



## Medcha (27. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

Es wird GUTE Gründe dafür geben, dass USB 3 noch nicht integriert am Start sein wird. Welche? Keine Ahnung, aber viele Kommentare hören sich wieder so naiv an, als ob alle genau wüssten, wie diese Prozesse ablaufen würden(Produktbenennung, technische Änderungen, Zeitplan, Kosten). Viele vermuten wohl, dass alles linear verläuft.

Ist doch auch völlig egal, zumal AM3+ ja auch nur ne halbe Lösung ist, damit zuckende Kunden ENDLICH ihren blöden Bulldozer verbauen können. AM4 wird da sicherlich etwas bodenständiger, vermute ich.

Übrigens, PCIe 3.0 ist noch hin. Jetzt beschliessen die gerade den Standard. Dann solls ca. 1 Jahr dauern bis Ware kommt. Also, ich vermute, dass AM3+ n Flop wird und AM4 eher was zum Warten ist. Aber, nur Vermutung, keine Ahnung.


----------



## kuer (27. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*

Ich verstehe das gejammer nicht. Wozu noch Chipsätze mit GPU? Fusion kommt und wird diese ablösen und überflüssig machen. USB 3 ? wozu integrieren. Gibt doch gute Chips für USB 3 integration. PCI_E 3.0 ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt vollkommen uninteresant, da noch nicht mal die Eckdaten feststehen. Manchmal frag ich mich echt....


----------



## XE85 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Kommende Chipsätze für AM3+ weiterhin ohne native Unterstützung für USB 3.0!?*



kuer schrieb:


> Wozu noch Chipsätze mit GPU? Fusion kommt und wird diese ablösen und überflüssig machen.



die CPUs von Fusion basieren aber nur auf einem abgespekten K10 Design und liegen Leistungmäßig wohl deutlich hinter dem BD, braucht man nun also hohe CPU Leistung aber kaum GPU Leistung (Workstation) muss man zwangsläufig eine Graka einbaun die widerum einen Slot belegt den man für andere Dinge brauchen könnte (Raidcontroller, I/O Karten, ...)

mfg


----------

